# Reports??



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Headed out Friday. Anything good to report up to 60 miles out from Destin. The lady and I looking to troll around for the day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

She is horrible at fishing


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

*Trolling*

Just returned from a run to the spur and squiggles with over a 100 miles of trolling... Nothing to report, not even a significant weed line. We sighted tuna once just before dark near the spur, and the next day east of the spur. The tuna sighting were short and even a little chum wouldn't keep them up. It was easy trolling since very few weeds, also had a nice whale sighting. Water not blue but was clear. Enjoy the sights and the fishing but I must say not to expect much from the troll.. JET


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

jet said:


> Just returned from a run to the spur and squiggles with over a 100 miles of trolling... Nothing to report, not even a significant weed line. We sighted tuna once just before dark near the spur, and the next day east of the spur. The tuna sighting were short and even a little chum wouldn't keep them up. It was easy trolling since very few weeds, also had a nice whale sighting. Water not blue but was clear. Enjoy the sights and the fishing but I must say not to expect much from the troll.. JET


Jet,
Great report :thumbsup: thanks a ton. Not sure if the calm seas we have had all month is making for hard fishing. Maybe lack of current :confused1: got to be something. A friend of mine is a great fisherman and his team is not reporting much of anything either.


----------

